# Phoenix Suns 2004-2005 Schedule



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll sticky this so you guys can check out what games the Suns have remaining. Also you can look back and see previous Suns games played. 

_*NOVEMBER*_

*Wednesday 3rd vs. Atlanta W 112-82  
Friday 5th @ Philadelphia W 108-98  
Saturday 6th @ New Jersey W 112-80 
Tuesday 9th @ Chicago W 94-74  
Wednesday 10th @ Cleveland L (OT) 109-114  
Saturday 13th vs. Sacramento L 111-113  
Tuesday 16th @ Dallas W 107-101 
Wednesday 17th @ New Orleans W 95-84 
Friday 19th vs. LA Lakers W 107-102  
Sunday 21st @ LA Clippers W 122-111  
Monday 22nd vs. Chicago W 100-82  
Wednesday 24th vs. Milwaukee W 111-104 
Friday 26th vs. New Orleans W 95-86  
Tuesday 30th @ Utah W 115-102  



DECEMBER

Wednesday 1st vs. Cleveland W 120-101  
Friday 3rd vs.Minnesota L 93-97  
Sunday 5th @ Portland W 121-99 
Tuesday 7th vs. Golden State W 118-104  
Wednesday 8th @ LA Lakers W 113-110  
Friday 10th vs. Charlotte W 115-106  
Monday 13th vs. Orlando W 121-100  
Wednesday 15th vs. Utah W 108-86  
Friday 17th @ Seattle W 112-110  
Saturday 18th vs. Washington W 110-96  
Monday 20th @ Denver W 107-105  
Thursday 23rd vs. Memphis W 109-102  
Sunday 26th vs. Toronto W 106-94  
Tuesday 28th @ San Antonio L 94-115  
Wednesday 29th @ New Orleans W 107-96  

JANUARY

Sunday 2nd vs. Portland W 117-98  
Tuesday 4th @ Minnesota W 122-115  
Wednesday 5th @ Houston W 108-98 
Saturday 8th @ LA Clippers W 108-91  
Sunday 9th vs. Indiana W 124-89  
Tuesday 11th vs. Miami W 122-107 
Wednesday 12th @ Utah L 108-115  
Friday 14th @ Indiana L 83-101  
Saturday 15th @ Washington L 103-108  
Monday 17th @ Detroit L 80-94  
Wednesday 19th vs. Memphis L 79-88 
Friday 21st vs. San Antonio L (OT) 123-128  
Sunday 23rd vs. New Jersey W 113-105  
Tuesday 25th @ New York W 133-118  
Wednesday 26th @ Milwaukee W 121-115  
Friday 28th @ Boston W 128-119 
Sunday 30th @ Toronto W 123-105 *

_*FEBRUARY*_

*Tuesday 1st @ Memphis L 97-108 
Wednesday 2nd @ Minnesota W 108-79  
Saturday 5th vs. New York W 114-106  
Tuesday 8th @ Sacramento W 125-123  
Friday 11th vs. Seattle L 105-113  
Sunday 13th @ Golden State W (OT) 106-102  
Monday 14th vs. Utah W 136-128 
Thursday 17th vs. Dallas L 113-119  
Wednesday 23rd vs LA Clippers W 118-101  
Saturday 26th @ Dallas W 124-123  
Sunday 27th vs. Boston L (OT) 113-120  

MARCH

Thursday 3rd vs. Detroit W 100-97  
Saturday 5th vs. Portland W 129-116  
Sunday 6th @ Seattle W 110-99  
Wednesday 9th vs. San Antonio W 107-101  
Friday 11th vs. Houston L 107-127  
Sunday 13th @ Denver W 106-101 
Friday 18th @ Golden State L 100-110  
Sunday 20th @ Memphis W 97-91  
Tuesday 22nd @ Atlanta W 105-94 
Wednesday 23rd @ Charlotte W 120-105  
Friday 25th @ Miami L 115-125  
Saturday 26th @ Orlando W 118-116  
Monday 28th vs. Denver W 123-114  
Wednesday 30th vs. Philadelphia W 116-87  

APRIL

Friday 1st Minnesota W 107-98  
Sunday 3rd @ Houston W 91-78  
Tuesday 5th vs. LA Lakers W 125-99  
Friday 8th @ Golden State L 119-127  *
Saturday 9th vs. Houston 7:00 PM
Monday 11th @ LA Lakers 7:30 PM
Tuesday 12th vs. New Orleans 7:00 PM 
Friday 15th vs. LA Clippers 7:00 PM 
Saturday 16th vs. Sacramento 7:00 PM
Monday 18th vs. Denver 7:00 PM 
Wednesday 20th @ Sacramento 7:30 PM


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice thread KC!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

very nice,


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

nice thread KC i like how you converted to pacific time, nice touch!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Nashaholic said:


> nice thread KC i like how you converted to pacific time, nice touch!


  Thanks Nashaholic :cheers:


----------

